# peps + GH feel like my progesterone is high + needing caber



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

atm im taking caber 0.5mg every time i feel like i need it, last time i took GH on my own i also felt like i needed it (left nipple annoyance)

im taking the right amounts of ghrp2/cjc for bodyweight so guessing its my GH.

is this just a side that some people get with GH?

i can tell its progesterone cos if i didnt have my caber in say 3/4 days left nip starts to get puffier/leak etc, slot in a caber and straight away its fine


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> atm im taking caber 0.5mg every time i feel like i need it, last time i took GH on my own i also felt like i needed it (left nipple annoyance)
> 
> im taking the right amounts of ghrp2/cjc for bodyweight so guessing its my GH.
> 
> ...


Ill be running GH and tren from tomorrow, both that raise prog levels.

Prog can cause gyno, but progesterone can only raise with a elevated presence of estrogen, so if your running a AI, you wont get any progesterone related gyno if that makes sense.

Ausbuilt posted up a few studies on the subject.

Using caber will not lower progesterone levels, it is an ergot medication and works by blocking the release of prolactin from the pituitary gland. Hence it will inhibit prolactin. i.e lactation from the nipples.

As i mentioned if you want to lower prog levels, and you need to run a AI, but it sounds like you are having prolactin problems, which doesnt really make much sense, as you are running gh and peps, and your prog levels would be higher, and high prog levels inhibit prolactin production.

So i dont really see how your having lactation problems, gyno yes, but lactation i cant see why.

The presence of progesterone in male bodybuilders is through the use of the progestins, i.e. Oxymetholone (Anadrol, Anapolan50), Trenbolone (Finaject, Parabolan) and Nandrolone (Deca durabolin). A large problem for the bodybuilder is that the symptoms displayed by progesterone are identical to those of oestrogen, but the concurrent use of the typical anti-oestrogens appears to have no effect in controlling or treating it.

Progesterone tends to aggravate oestrogen induced gyno symptoms, making them more difficult to cure. We will look at some methods of avoiding or controlling them, bearing in mind that progesterone actually requires oestrogen presence to activate it in the first place.

Read more at: http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/oestrogen-progesterone.aspx


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

You should also note that raised levels of DHT will also reduce progesterone levels.

I.e running winny is very good for it, and var, masteron, halo, etc etc.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

im not any AAS at the moment though, currently in PCT from Test/Tren course


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

recon just floaty estrogen is hanging about causing the prog ? should be better after pct


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Try vitamin b6 300mg pd.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

no need for vit B6 as im already on caber? aslong as i keep to the caber im ok, i ran Adex 1mg EOD during my cycle and stopped on pct and took novla, i must be having a estrogen rebound??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

progesterone can be raised with saturation dose of GHRP-2 when i first started on the SRC peptides at saturation dose this happened to me, i lowered the dose to 50mcg per shot and was fine.you could always switch over to IPAM this GHRP peptide is not sloppy like the 2 & 6 so does not raise Progesterone.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> recon just floaty estrogen is hanging about causing the prog ? should be better after pct


Well as i mentioned, your using a SERM i.e nolva and clomid in PCT.

They just target gyno forming around the nipple tissue.

Your estrogen levels are probabably too high in the body, causing progesterone to raise.

But as i mentioned, progesterone being higher means prolactin levels being lower.

So i dont see why your lactating?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the reason that i always run a SERM and a AI in PCT.

Targets and lowers all forms of estrogen, and stimulates FSH and LH.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

What i dont understand, slightly off topic.

But what does cause prolactin levels to raise then?

If tren raising it its a complete myth, how do people speak of lactating?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> progesterone can be raised with saturation dose of GHRP-2 when i first started on the SRC peptides at saturation dose this happened to me, i lowered the dose to 50mcg per shot and was fine.you could always switch over to IPAM this GHRP peptide is not sloppy like the 2 & 6 so does not raise Progesterone.


Cheers carb, ill try shots of 50mcg, I have a few bottles left of it and will swap to IPAM.

enjoying the GHRP-2 though because i get hunger strikes with it still. god knows what itd feel like with ghrp6


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

lewishart said:


> Well as i mentioned, your using a SERM i.e nolva and clomid in PCT.
> 
> They just target gyno forming around the nipple tissue.
> 
> ...


as it stands my estrogen must be high, my prolactin must be high, ...double **** haha

oh well ill continue my clomid and nolva and keep caber at E2/3D, i might order some aromasin and throw it in for a few weeks.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

lewishart said:


> What i dont understand, slightly off topic.
> 
> But what does cause prolactin levels to raise then?
> 
> If tren raising it its a complete myth, how do people speak of lactating?


mate i dont quite get the link between prolactin/progesterone, when i said in the title i thought one was high im on about what raises when on tren etc if that helps


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> mate i dont quite get the link between prolactin/progesterone, when i said in the title i thought one was high im on about what raises when on tren etc if that helps


tren is a progestin, it raises progesterone.

Here also have a read of ausbuilts posts in these threads.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...lactating.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...ce-needed.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...dose-tren.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormo...link-gyno.html


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Cheers carb, ill try shots of 50mcg, I have a few bottles left of it and will swap to IPAM.
> 
> enjoying the GHRP-2 though because i get hunger strikes with it still. god knows what itd feel like with ghrp6


Shouldn't get hunger from G2, where you get the peps from mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

it said some still get hunger from Ghrp2, just nowhere near as bad i think..

hyper peptides..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> Shouldn't get hunger from G2, where you get the peps from mate?


this can happen if you are using more than you need, it is a side effect it should not happen but it can


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

im down to 50mcg paul and i still get hunger. take about 70mcg for cjc1923 (just the way this current bottles dosed)

no nipple pain at all now though since dropping the dose.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably been passed GHRP2 as 6...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i disagree, ive had alot of products from hyper peptides all of which have been gtg


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> progesterone can be raised with saturation dose of GHRP-2 when i first started on the SRC peptides at saturation dose this happened to me, i lowered the dose to 50mcg per shot and was fine.you could always switch over to IPAM this GHRP peptide is not sloppy like the 2 & 6 so does not raise Progesterone.


50 of mod aswell or 100 thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tyz123 said:


> 50 of mod aswell or 100 thanks


either really


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> either really


Ok thanks how do you get redirected to TOMS


----------

